# All about voting India - Election 2014 - Do you Bother ?



## suyash_123 (Oct 8, 2013)

*Do you really want to change the govt and want revolution in INDIA?* 

Ans is   *vote !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *     [ OR  Face UPA -3 (APOCALYPSE) ]

LIFT up YOUR A$$  RIGHT NOW and ask/search nearby  Municipal office or collectorate office to make a Voter Id  CARD and add your name in voter-list of your nearest constituency area 

Nobody is goono Come you and deliver voter ID card to your home (unless u come in VOTE BANK)


if you have VOTER ID CARD of Different state or CITY ? BUT Want to  vote in current city !!!
ANS 
If your voter ID issued from State/City 1 and you want to vote in State/City 2 , then you have to add your name in voter-list of your nearest constituency area in State/City 2

But you must have to be remove your name from the voter list of your State/City 1 voter-list so that your vote would not be misused. 

For both processes (adding and removing your name) you have to go to Municipal office or collectorate where-ever the related office established...or before elections govt authorities have organized camps where your work can be done.


More info : 
1 All about Voting - Faqs - Voter Registration
2. Faraq-Be the Difference
Politics of India: In India, Can I vote for candidates in my native place when I can't go there on a day of election? - Quora

Or google it  

*DO IT ASAP or other wise Face UPA -3 (APOCALYPSE)*

Voter Registration FAQs

1. Forms Types/Usage


	a. For Name Inclusion (new voters)  -> Form-6
	b. For Transfer of Registration from one Assembly Constituency to another one, 
             e.g. Parvati Pune to  Hadapsar Pune  or Nagpur to Hadapsar Pune  or Calcutta to  Hadapsar Pune 
	         [Must mention old reg details in Declaration section of Form-6. Attach the old Election ID card]   -   ->  Form-6

	c. For Correction in Name/Photo/Address in existing entry/card        ->  Form-8
	d. Name registered but Voter card not received. Attach a photo the Form8.     ->  Form-8
	e. Change of address within same Assembly(Vidhansabha) Constituency     ->  From-8A
	f.  For Name Deletion   -> Form-7


2. Supporting documents should be attested by Gazetted officer/SDM/Corporator/Notary
3. Photo ID proof : Passport/PAN card/License/Ration card
4. Residence Proof : (Anyone document from below)
a. Bank/Kisan/PostOffice Pass book Or
b. Ration Card/Passport/IT-Tax Assessment Order Or
c. Latest Water/Telephone/Electricity/Gas Connection Bill for the address either in the name of the applicant or that of his immediate relation (parents/children/spouse) Or
d. Postal Department’s posts received in the applicant’s name at given address
e. Agreement copy in case of tenant.
5. Date of Birth Proof : Passport/PAN Card/License/Birth Certificate/5th,8th Std Marksheet if it has DOB
*6. Whosoever is turning 18 by 1/1/2013 is also eligible for registration*
7. List of Booths Addresses and BLOs Phone available at : *pune.gov.in ? Election => “BLO List”
8. Forms available at : *pune.gov.in ? Election => “Forms Download”
9. Link for Online Registration : *eci-citizenservices.nic.in/
10. Schedule for Revision of Voters List : *pune.gov.in/puneCollectorate/election/schedule.pdf


----------



## reddick (Oct 9, 2013)

A v. useful info. And we all must bother about coming elections , as somebody somehow must contribute in country's future


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 10, 2013)

In my case it's different,because I AM SUBJUGATED TO TORTURE BY THE VOTING SYSTEM OF India.

Me and my fellow colleagues (I work in a Public Sector Organization)ARE BOUND TO PERFORM ELECTION DUTY,whether one likes or not...

The recent held Panchayat Elections ,W.B. 2013 was a nightmarish experience to most of us. But by GOD's grace for me and my team everything was normally smooth...


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Nov 10, 2013)

My voter's card ready and name in the electoral list... 

just go to polling station ... push button  ,thats it


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 10, 2013)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:


> My voter's card ready and name in the electoral list...
> 
> just go to polling station ... push button  ,thats it



Same here boys...


----------



## Gollum (Nov 11, 2013)

I want hitler rule, 

oh sorry wrong era

I wan't the US to rule india and change the currency to USD.
PS don't change the numbers.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 11, 2013)

My voter card is ready but how do I confirm my name in electoral list?


----------



## $hadow (Nov 11, 2013)

Good to see someone is really trying to spead the required info the the people of his country regarding the most important power they have.


----------



## Renny (Nov 11, 2013)

Note: Even if you have lost your voter ID/haven't received it etc., you can still vote. 
The important thing is your name must be on the electoral list (You should have submitted a form for enrollment). PAN/DL/Aadhaar can be used as an identity in such a situation.



harshilsharma63 said:


> My voter card is ready but how do I confirm my name in electoral list?



*164.100.153.10/electoralroll/search.aspx

Search using your name or EPIC number.


----------

